# Smart people



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

Lmao


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 17, 2021)

OOPS!   As my father use to tell me -_ "Overeducated Idiots!" _


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 17, 2021)

Classic!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 17, 2021)

Intelligence and common sense are often an inverse relationship.
As one goes up, the other goes down.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 18, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Intelligence and common sense are often an inverse relationship.
> As one goes up, the other goes down.


I find that the two are almost ALWAYS at odds with each other.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2021)

Now that is  FUNNY!!!  Too bad it isn't a true story.
Gary


----------

